# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  16yo, Bench...I want to compare with other 16yo

## Fullback0934

ok, i just want to compare with other 16 year olds to see where i stand...

----------


## Cubanito17

My brother just turned 16 in FEB his bench is at 285 close grip on 1 board pause. and he weighs 213

----------


## TheyoungJason

great work... I am 16 yrs old and bench 300 lbs at 146 bw. keep on lifting the weight

----------


## skiboy

when i was 16 weighing 175 i put up 280
squatting 400 powercleaning 225
peace out

----------


## samoth

I have two friends that are 16. One is about 155# putting up 175. The other, who has great genetics, is putting up about 315 at just around 200#. Neither train powerlifting, but the bigger guy is going to be starting soon. They are both within one year of beginning formal weight training.
Back when I was 16, I think I could probably bench around 180... I must've weighed only 155# at the time. That's around when I started lifting.

----------


## chevy44

hmm...my best yrs.......bench was 315 squat was 460 clean was 240

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

when I was 16 I weighed 125 and benching 240

----------


## pepsi01

when i was 16 i had benched 400 for the first time i was 6'3 240lbs

----------


## Dude-Man

hmm.. 16 i could do 100 pushups. I was 125. my max bench was like 135.

----------


## bigol'legs

Sounds like me chris. almost exact same. Except I was 18 at 125 lbs. and benching 135 hehe. But I could still squat 425  :Smilie:

----------


## Rsox1

damn i fel week i was 150 probably maxing out at 150 at 16 nd squatting 225 at that point i never even knew what a deadlift was

----------


## Bound for Muscle

heh, i'm 19, weighing 175 and benching 265

when i was 16 my max was probably around 195

----------


## Flex_Appeal

When I was 16 I was only doin 140 at 5'9" 95 lbs. now i'm pushing 405 at 215lbs...I just turned 21 yesterday!

----------


## gymrat21

im 18 but havent done my max bench, i can do 225 x 20 if that measn anything to anybody.....

----------


## Russ616

> great work... I am 16 yrs old and bench 300 lbs at 146 bw. keep on lifting the weight



That's alot of weight to be pushin for that body weight. Have any pics to prove it ....

----------


## LostUp

Yeah I'd like to see a pic myself... that 2x BW at 16 is far fetched to me

I don't know about when I was 16 but I kow at 17 my max was about 180.

----------


## Rsox1

i feel really weak when i was 16 i weighed like 165 and benched 185 and thought that i was hercules, now this morning i weighed in at 225 but when i get up to 240 i bench 315x2 so there are some strong people in this place

----------


## Meathead57

im almost sixteen i weigh 135 im 5'7 and i bench 275 squat 395

----------


## SaTyR

When i was 16 i got my first barbie doll....

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

This is crazy. I feel like a wimp. When I was 16, I was like 160lbs and I benched 135lbs for 3. I remember it wasn't until I was like 19 that I was able to bench 185lbs. Even now, I rarely go above 185lbs, not without a solid spot somewhere. Then it's a different story.

----------


## bouya_ak

when I was 16 I was about 175 
bench 285
squat 425
power clean 225

----------


## LostUp

Come to think of it I can remember when I was about 15 I could only bench 135 for like 5, at 16 I doubt it was much higher if any.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Yah at 16 hummm...not much really. I was saucing trying to keep up with the other Varsity juice heads. I could do 205 in the cage. It was the weight room. Now the football guys were gorilla's. I had to wrestle off for my weight class in wrestling and the guy was on football and wrestling and he was so freakin strong. It was a group of them that were doing over 300lbs in the cage. I hated it. Wasnt fair cuz they were all on the sauce. Breaking school records on strength tests all the time so thats why I started saucing. I still couldnt do enough to beat that idiot that would take my wieght class. It was 178 i think light heavy wieght class. I finally beat him for my class and I went and captured a school record pin of a 14 second pin. Just stepped on the mat and did a hip toss and pin. I dont think at my age I should have juiced. I was doing it all wrong and I remember my acne was so whacked and my hormones omg... I even would shoot wrong and bleed half to death like an idiot. I can naturally do 315 6x's now and Im 33.

----------


## vanda1s

> ok, i just want to compare with other 16 year olds to see where i stand...



in january i could bench 285x5 (15 and 10 months) and then i hurt my shoulder cuz i have bad form and from football. 

now after taking a break and going light, i'm doing 200x5 with strict form and lookin to get back up.

----------


## Wallmic

right now i just turned 15 im a sophmore i can put up 185 max on bench i weigh 155 ive been lifting serious for 4 months

----------


## The French Curler

I'm 15 years old and a sophomore. My bench press is 215 at 144 bodyweight.

----------


## officeLINEBACKER

when i was 16 i weighed 185 and maxed at 205. now i am 17 and its been exactly 1 year. now i weigh bout 195 and bench 295. i am about due for a breakout through that plateau

----------


## DARKSEID

Why does everyone feel weak, when you know half of the posts are bullsh*t. Not to point anyone out here, but Luv MY Roids, your numbers change in every post. this post you write you do 315 for 6 last one was 455 for 10, and your gym had to get a special bar for you cause your so strong. Judging from the sounds of it, I would guess your profile seems pretty fitting since you can't ever make up your mind about what you lift. I'm not trying to flame you, but like everyone says it's insulting to people who bust there ass.

----------


## LM1332

i am 18 yo 150-155lbs and maxed out at 185

----------


## samoth

> Why does everyone feel weak, when you know half of the posts are bullsh*t.


When I was in highschool, anyone who could bench over 200 lbs. with free weights was elite. My group of friends thougt I was hardcore when I could bench 160-180 pounds in highschool. Granted, my friends didn't work out, but it was still a good feeling to be thought of as a strong person among my peers. I even impressed many of the jocks as well as the football coach with my lifts, especially when I demonstrated a 300 pound deadlift. Heck, I even got compliments on my [just under] 16 inch arms.

I just take everything on the internet message boards with a grain of salt. Personally, I like reading about how all these kids have lifts that dwarf mine... it gives me motivation to think that compared to everyone on the boards, I am relatively weak.

If one wants to find out how they really compare in strength to others, I suggest entering a local powerlifting meet... or even one that most state fairs have. I did such a thing at last years Wisconsin State Fair, and took second place in the junior division, 198 lb. class, with a 305 bench in a single ply Inzer poly. I thought my bench wouldn't even place. Three-hundred and five pounds seems like childs play when discussed on many of the boards. Yet I pulled second place.

There are a lot of people with great lifts, but it seems most of them don't have the guts to get out there and show the audience when it's time to put up, or shut up.

Always do the best YOU can do, and don't worry about anyone else.
LOL, the only time I feel weak is when comparing my lifts to what people boast on the internet.

----------


## ironfist

I benched 355 at 16yrs old and 200lbs...

----------


## PInk FLoyd

im 15 yo 210 lbs and bench 330 (school record is 340) i wanna beat it..

----------


## mac55

When I was 16 i got 415. 5'10 220lbs. Played football, fullback and linebacker.

----------


## LilVito469

When I was 16 I was gettin as trashed as possible and tryin to hook up with as many girls I possibly can

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

A lot of young cats on this board?

----------


## Tuff1

Im sorry but I call B.S. on 90% of you.

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

> Im sorry but I call B.S. on 90% of you.


Make that 99%, and nope, it ain't jealousy. It's the truth.

----------


## kdawg21

Watch where you step on this thread its gettin deep in here. I have to say I played football with some guys in college that couldnt throw up the numbers these kids are claiming.

----------


## JGK

> Make that 99%, and nope, it ain't jealousy. It's the truth.


Preach on brother!

----------


## ToTheMAX04

Back when i was only 7 years old, my max bench was 480.



I swear it was .................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!

----------


## ToTheMAX04

That was without juice too

----------


## ToTheMAX04

That was with out juice too

----------


## ToTheMAX04

that was without juice too

----------


## ToTheMAX04

that was with out juice too

----------


## ToTheMAX04

and that was without juice

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

I think we get the pont bro. I only doubt these numbers because:
1) I know plenty of dawgs and bro's on juice that still can't put up those numbers
2) When I was that age, I never knew/seen anybody bench that much. The most I've ever seen was a guy who was 19 bench 405 when I was in 10th Grade. He was on the juice too. And a big ****in' dude.

So from my personal experiences, it sounds like a tonne of BS. But if you have honestly pulled it off? ****, good for you bro.

----------


## DARKSEID

> I think we get the pont bro. I only doubt these numbers because:
> 1) I know plenty of dawgs and bro's on juice that still can't put up those numbers
> 2) When I was that age, I never knew/seen anybody bench that much. The most I've ever seen was a guy who was 19 bench 405 when I was in 10th Grade. He was on the juice too. And a big ****in' dude.
> 
> So from my personal experiences, it sounds like a tonne of BS. But if you have honestly pulled it off? ****, good for you bro.



These posts are always good for a laugh

----------


## sepjuice

at 16 my bench was probably around 175-185, cant remember, weighed about 143,...

----------


## alpineslide

I'm sure a few of the claims are legit, but certainly not all of them. My girlfriends 15 year old nephew just deadlifted 500 pounds. He is 6'3"....230 pounds....probably around 15 % bodyfat.
When I was 15 I think I was 5'11" 125 pounds and could bench the bar 3 times and could not do a single pull-up. Yep....I was a little wussy nerd who was picked on often.

That's when I started working out. Two years later at the age of 17 I weighed 165-170 and was benching 255 pounds for 3 reps. That was an incredible lift in my school of 2500 students. I'm not saying I was the strongest in the school by any means, but I certainly gained more then anyone else had over the previous few years. Needless to say some of the guys that had previously picked on me were stepping to the other side of the hall way when they saw me coming. I've never been the fighting type, but I made sure that I intimidated some of the bullies that picked on the little guys.

----------


## Scrapper

that age i was prolly pushing 120lbs bench press.. i was a twig prolly weighing the same.

i agree lots of the posts on here sound like b/s... numbers are huge...

----------


## TATS

IM 16 AND WEIGH 123LBS AND BENCH 315LBSX5 REPS  :Dancing Banana:  

MY ASS A BUNCH A DIRTY LIARS MAN.... PROOVE IT SEND THE TAPE... ALL THESE KIDS WHO R 130-160 LBS MORE THAN DOUBLING THERE BODYWEIGHT IN BENCH MYAZZ. THERE ARE ONLY SO MANY FREAKS OF NATURE AT 16 AND THEY ALL DIDNT REPLY TO THIS POST

----------


## NitrogenY3K

LilVito469 

You benched 415 when u were 16? Bull ****

----------


## samoth

Okay... if everyone _is_ lying... who cares. It gives high school kids more motivation. 

The only thing more stupid than people lying about the weight they push is the dozens who go on the thread and call BS all the time.

There are kids in HS who push over 400. Maybe they weigh 300lbs, or maybe they have great genetics. Who cares. The threadstarter wanted a comparison, and that's what he's getting.

Everyone get off your high horse with constantly calling BS. *There will always be someone stronger than you.* Take it with a grain of salt, and as some positive motivation, and move on. I was quite proud of my 180lb bench in HS. My 16 year old friend is proud of his 305. There are some that are proud of their 400+. Give 'em props and move on.

*NOW ... let's get some more bench numbers from those who are in high school!*

----------


## itsallmental

at 16 before i started powerlifting i hit my mark of 300 and i was happy as fukk-thats when i was more into bb'ing.at 17 i hit my mark of 315 before i started powerlifting.and now at 18 im so close to 405

----------


## ChiTownTommy

man when i was 15 i was about 250lbs and i think my max was..... honestly about 185 becasue i just started benching and woring out now that i am 19 and 290 my bench is up to 190 ahhaha no but my bench was 185 and i had the best bench out of any of the freshman

----------


## Sta11ion

I dont know what milk these kids are drinking but, at 16 I was 150 pounds and Max Bench for me was 185 maybe 2 if lucky, And that was considered amazing then. Im 26 now and max I ever tried was 280 at 23 when I weighed 195 18 % BF on bulking stage.

----------


## itsallmental

im gunna try and get a pic of my next PL meet just for proof,there was some kid who set the mark of 435 lb benchpress in the weightclass im to light to be in when he went to state.now that was crazy.the only thing considered amazing around here is beating that record because there are a few others who can keep up there bench sets with me.benchpress is my life.only reason im debating to get on a cyle is because im so close to that record and i just dont want it to slip away.

----------


## samoth

> ... benchpress is my life.only reason im debating to get on a cyle is because im so close to that record and i just dont want it to slip away.


What kind of record? Do you mean a state record in a powerlifting federation? Depending on your age... but regardless of that, even... if you are trying for a _real_ state record, do whatever is necessary to achieve your goal.

I am not saying that is is morally right for younger people (you, if applicable, or anyone else) to use steroids , but if someone is gifted enough at that young age to have the potential to compete -- and win -- at the state level, then that is a big decision that they must make.


And by saying "benchpress is your life", I hope you are not neglecting other lifts or muscles.

I don't know your age, or how long you have been lifting, but read up on the subject. Your back and legs play a major role in competitive bench pressing. Heck, your whole body does.

----------


## itsallmental

> What kind of record? Do you mean a state record in a powerlifting federation? Depending on your age... but regardless of that, even... if you are trying for a _real_ state record, do whatever is necessary to achieve your goal.
> 
> I am not saying that is is morally right for younger people (you, if applicable, or anyone else) to use steroids , but if someone is gifted enough at that young age to have the potential to compete -- and win -- at the state level, then that is a big decision that they must make.
> 
> 
> And by saying "benchpress is your life", I hope you are not neglecting other lifts or muscles.
> 
> I don't know your age, or how long you have been lifting, but read up on the subject. Your back and legs play a major role in competitive bench pressing. Heck, your whole body does.


ya powerlifting for a federation going to state soon.
when i say benchpressing is my life, i mean that, weightlifting IS my life-whether im gonna compete in powerlifting or Bodybuilding, i still plan on using the bench and consider it a crucial role in the size and strength of a chest.my chest atleast.benchpressing is what got me into weightlifting and i would do anything and everything before i gave it up.

i HATE working legs.HATE with a passion.squatting is 1 of my least favorite excercises yet i do it b/c it plays a major role in my benchpress.for example, last year i was stumped on moving past 320 bench.i tried and tried and tried again.then my brother made a retarded statement(i thought it was retarded at the time), he said "go bust your ass on that squat rack if you wanna see results"
at that time i was like "what the phuck would bigger legs help play in benchpress", regardless, with him as a spotter i happend to get my squat up about 30 lbs that month and what do ya know, my bench started to budge.

training my back is a whole nother story in its place, this year i set the mark of youngest/lightest to reach the 500 mark in deadlifts.500 might not be much to all of you, but to me its a big thing.i LOVE to deadlift, its one of those "balls to the wall" excercise you HAVE to hit hard or dont hit it at all.people all neglect it b/c they say it gives them bigger hips and i will admit, it did gimme a couple inches in my hips but you know whut i could care less about hip size.the feeling that you get when you KNOW your capable of such an excercise that helps in real world situations such as picking up your wife whos pregnant off the floor to rush her to the hospital or having to lift a heavy ass couch- it just feels good to KNOW you can do it.

now about the roids, yes im thinking about it, every second of the day.i have to make up my mind by this weekend however or else it will just be a waste of time.im 18, the regional record is 425 but the state record is 435 for my weightclass.im only 20 lbs away.SO CLOSE.sometimes it keeps me up all night just thinking that im the one people could be saying "**** that was 1 strong kid" years from now if the record isnt already broken.

this post is getting kinda long so i dont wanna keep rambling.

----------


## samoth

20 pounds away from the state record... sooo close!

Does the federation you compete in allow shirts? If so, what kind? Maybe you could bypass the gear if you can upgrade your shirt. Take it as far as the rules will allow. If they let you use a triple denim, go for it!! 

You are so close that a few small tweaks here and there may top your lift out. Better shirt. Groove briefs even. Form tweak... get your arch up an inch or two more. Widen your grip. How's your leg drive? That can add a substantial amount if you are not employing it much right now. You could implement specific training to hit your sticking point on the bench -- Westside powerlifting uses methods like that. At your level, I assume your lockout is your weak point, as any weakness off the chest can be compensated by a tighter/better shirt.

Steriods would certainly help you as well. The decisions and morals behind that are entirely in your court. 

Many males still grow in height until their early to mid twenties. Assuming you are in 'normal' health, and have a healthy heart, good cholesterol levels, low blood pressure, etc. etc., I think growing taller through your early/mid twenties is your primary concern. Granted, there is no certainty of "if you take steroids , you will not grow"... you could go on several cycles and still add a couple inches.

Whatever path you choose, you sound dedicated to your goals. Critique, learn, and succeed!

----------


## itsallmental

ya, the thing about bending my back is that, coming from a bodybuilding type background, i was taugh to NEVER EVER bring your back off the bench b/c its not good technique.my grip is slightly wider than shoulder width for the fact that my military's and strong but my tricep excercises are only lacking by a few lbs.so i try and compensate for now by making my grip a little wider to imply more shoulder strength and less tricp strength.i AM however working my ass off on triceps these past few weeks.i bring my feet in to about 90 degrees knees bent and i hardly ever drive with my feet.when i bring the bar down and prepare to hold it and keep it steady for the judge to tell me to go, i try and suck in as much air as i can to bow my chest out,and just push like hell on the way up sometimes yelling so hard people outside can hear me.a CD player is a must for me.im one of those type of kids who will sit in the corner till its my time to go and blast some sort of rob zombie or sevendust untill the very second i have to lay down on the bench.

heres what up with bench shirts, i have never used one in my life, for the fact that my federation doesnt allow it.been goin raw for awhile now.i still wonder sometimes how much i could bench with it.

as for growing, i HOPE i dont grow anymore, im at a good size, or atleast I THINK its a good size, for me to grow in height would be a bad situation.when i was around 13 or 14 right when i started lifting i was around 5 8 or 5 9.my mom thought i was gonna be the tallest in the family and i probably would have if i wouldnt of started lifting so early into my life.ive gone with the decision of the steroids though, been thinking and im just gonna do it-
i wanted to ask you a quick question though-considering im in the gym ALOT,more than the average powertrainer is.sometimes twice in a day if i cant make weight just to shed an extra pound of two, will steroids aid in training so often in a week?

----------


## samoth

> ya, the thing about bending my back is that, coming from a bodybuilding type background, i was taugh to NEVER EVER bring your back off the bench b/c its not good technique.
> 
> LEARN TO ARCH!!! You can shorten your bench stroke (how far you move the bar both up and down) by a considerable amount. This WILL increase your bench!
> 
> i AM however working my ass off on triceps these past few weeks.
> 
> Your lockout will depend on your tricep strength. As your bench increases, you will find tricep strength more and more important. Metal Militia has an excellent training program for board presses and lockouts. Look them up. www.metalmilitia.net or something like that.
> 
> i bring my feet in to about 90 degrees knees bent and i hardly ever drive with my feet.
> ...


I strongly sugges looking up Westside training articles by Dave Tate, and the Metal Milita website for their world-record setting bench programs.

1) Learn to arch. You may need to revamp your entire form.
2) Leg drive. Consider this part of the form revamp.

But don't take my word for it, hit up the powerlifting websites, and other powerlifting forums.

If you want like hundreds of videos, check out www.growordie.com. That site has helped me out more than anything or anyone else ever.

----------


## HardcoreGymWARRIOR04

Hey its all mental.


How the H did you g et your bench up into the 400's. I am not bein a dic*, i am just asking for advice..I am 18 and bench 315 and squat 430. i want badly to get my bench up. What did you do differently...

by the way what weight to you compete at

----------


## samoth

> How the H did you g et your bench up into the 400's. I am not bein a dic*, i am just asking for advice..I am 18 and bench 315 and squat 430. i want badly to get my bench up. What did you do differently...
> 
> by the way what weight to you compete at


How the H did you get *YOUR* bench up into the 300's. I am not bein a dic* either... lol... but I was nowhere near a 315 bench when I was 18.

Your stats are very impressive. If you want your bench to go up further, check out some of the suggestions and links on this thread. I will guarentee you that if you follow the Metal Milita bench program, your bench will go up.

----------


## HardcoreGymWARRIOR04

da*n i meant 400's

----------


## HardcoreGymWARRIOR04

Thanx, it is always a good feeling to have some one impressed with your stats. but in the 400's is just rediculously awesome. To answer your ? samoth...you know how everybody always says" ****, i wish i knew what i knkow now at 16". i guess i am just one of those fortinate people who knew what they were doing by 17, i just turned 18 in the mid of march. I just read and soak in everything i can from this great web site. i cant wait till i know i am done growing taller so i can cross over to the dark side.

----------


## itsallmental

well heres how i came to bench 400-long story but here i go.


AGE 13------------------
when i got into lifting at the age of 13, all i had was a benchpress and a universal(small holed weights) barbell set.i had limited amount of dumbells but i used what i had to work with.i weighed around 160 but i was a chunky little ****, i had titty's(unlike the muscular tits i see myself with today) and every1 would make funna me.you know how it was back in 8th grade, everyone would grab your nipple and say "why dont you start workin out".so i did starting working out, except i started working out in a different way.
most of my friends were more into doing nothing but curls to get "there biceps big and strong" and look good.me on the other hand i was hitting the bench like every so often till i could throw up around 95 lbs for a set of 10 or so.at that time i was ONLY benching.


AGE 14-----------------
at age 14 my weight set upgraded a little bit, i had went out and bought some dumbells from sports authority along with dumbell weights(plain ole adjustable dumbells you kno),well heres where my weight training started to get serious.
That summer i started working construction with my dad to earn money for a truck that i would buy in my years to come as a highschooler(my dad made me work for my truck instead of it beeing givin to me like most kids you see ride around in today and i am very appreciative of the fact that he made me do that).that summer i had bought a bottle of hydroxycut(the old school stuff had ephedrine in it and it worked very well).
so i started bustin my ass, my training split looked like this

Mondays wednedays and fridays
Benchpress(pyramid sets of somethin like 12 8 5 3 then a burnout)
dumbell press(4 set of 8-10 as heavy as i could go)
incline dumbell press(another 4 sets of 8-10)
and occasionally i would do decline close grip to hit that bottom inner part of my pec)
FLIES
some pushups
go run on the treadmill for about 15 minutes

i would train my chest on mondays wednesdays and fridays, sometimes i would be so **** obsessed with my chest that i would train with no weekly rest days.
on days i wasnt working my chest i was doing shoulder and tri workouts along with some sort of back excercises.

that year i lost around 20 lbs and i gained some muscle.i started to look good.
i was around 5'7" and my benchpress was around 165, 170 lbs with the universal weight set.my chest girth was getting a decent measure and at the time, i was benching more than any of my class mates.

AGE 15-------------------

a few days after my birthday i dug up some money and went out and bought a 45 lb weight bar and some good weights for my bench.i started to think to myself "i wanna bench so much that i want the bar to bend when i do it". 
i am so envious of how i passionate i was about lifting in those days, but still i continued to take the hydroxycut, i learner proper nutrition and protein shakes etc.
i was very well informed and with this new found info i intended to use it to my advantage.NONE of my friends new jack **** about splitting up there routine weekly or takin in the proper nutrition but luckily i did.this was the year i got jacked up.i dropped another 10 lbs of fat and added a few more lbs of muscle.this is the year i started to get alot of attention at school.every1 stopped messin with my chunkyness and i actually came back from that summer lookin better than most of the kids.
i had split up my body parts on different days a little better.i started to squat.
i still went all out on benchpress and i never had a spotter.i trained by myself, alone, with no1 else around except a radio off of my computer.

my sets were getting heavy, i could do around 175 for a set of 10 and would finish off with around 205.later on that year i bet some of my friends i could benchpress 250 and at that time i had no doubt in my mind i could.
the day where i tried 250 i got BARRIED.badly, everyone made fun of me but that didnt phase me.at that time also, my friends were all a year or a couple years older than me and i was the youngest so i felt good that i could keep up.
right before i turned 16 i broke the 250 barrier and started to make way for 300.

AGE 16-----------------alright now i got a membership to the nearest worlds gym.i still trained by myself except for when i needed a spot on my last few sets of bench or some1 to help me press out a couple more dumbell presses.
at this age i started implimented more core excercises.
i started to deadlift weekly and squat weekly.i still however dominated all my other days with chest workouts.whenever i felt that my chest wasnt sore i would go to the gym and make it sore again.training my chest 3 times a week gave me serious growth at the time.my brothers and parents told me to slow down but i just couldnt.my chest workout looked somethin like this at the end of age 16.

warmup with around 20 reps with the bar to get the blood flowing.stretch a little bit.
BENCH-(pyramid sets of 12 8 5 3 and then a burnout of 10 reps)
dumbell presses-(4 sets of 5 or 6 reps)
weighted dips-(pyramid sets of 10 8 6 3)
powerpress-4 sets of 4

occasionally i would start out with incline barebll presses or i would change my routine around if i hit a plateu on my bench.
at this age i still had the same diet and my physique looked **** good for a 16 year old.i was around 5'10" 170 lbs and my stats were-
squat-225x3
deadlift-365x3
bench-275x3(dumbell pressing with the 100's for sets of 5 or 6)

this year in my life i benched 300 and i was so happy.unbelievably happy to be honest.this is in turn sparked a plateu of hell in which i could hardly move through

AGE 17-------------
this year started out rough as a b!tch.all in all i plateud at 305, 315, and 330.
i consider this year the hardest of all because i started implementing more of a powerlifting routine.
my sets changed from pyramid sets of 12 8 5 3 to 6 6 5 4 3.it helped, to a certain extent. THIS ROUTINE ONLY WORKS IF YOU HIT ALL OF YOUR SETS AND REPS BY YOURSELF.
no matter how many times i try and explain this to people, if you want this routine to work you have to bust your ass and hit all your sets and reps dead on by yourself.the spot is only there if you happen to hit failure.hes not there to "give you a push".

this is the year i stopped training almost all my body parts in a bodybuilding fashion and concentrated on the powerlifting team i was soon to get on.i loved to bench seriously. sometimes i WOULD implement bands on wednesdays and give myself an extra rest day because practicing with heavy weights gets you tired quickly.

my weighted dips started to get heavy-note to the wise-YOUR BENCHPRESS IS HIDING BEHIND THAT DIP RACK.if you want a heavy bench you HAVE TO HIT THE DIPS ALL OUT.my last sets would be around 140 for sets of 4 or 5.
this is the year i ended with a 315 CLAP.which is where you have to lower the weight down to your chest.hold it steady till you get the signal to press, then you can go ahead and push.

age 18------------------------
alright heres the year i went crazy.i started to cut myself off from all my friends, partying started to grab the attention of all my high school buddys but my head was still in the game.it might be suprising but i never drank a sip of alcohol all through high school.i had the hardest time getting sleep out of all things.i ate too much protein around 300 grams daily for a bodyweight of 190.my diet was still flawless.i just started added more sugar in my post workout shake. i kept doing my 6 6 5 4 3 routine untill my benchpress made its way up to 375 for 3 which is where ive been stuck for a good 4 months now.ive tried everything and its not moving.i want to get a picture of me here soon b/c for some reason in my personal opinion i just think that my growth plates have closed.

anyway thats how i got to bench 400.its been a long way man...............

----------


## HardcoreGymWARRIOR04

Thats really amazing. i wish i started worken out when i was younger. hell of a job

----------


## joevette

At 16 Bench:255, Squat: 355, Deadlift: 380

----------


## jeremys

16 years old (august 31st) 500+ shirted bench. have done 500 6 times in the gym now and have a meet this weekend. bombed last weekend due to overtraining and equipment problems

@ 235 and natural

----------


## Chris Columbus

wow I benched 200 and weighed 260 shabby

----------


## Chris Columbus

> 16 years old (august 31st) 500+ shirted bench. have done 500 6 times in the gym now and have a meet this weekend. bombed last weekend due to overtraining and equipment problems
> 
> @ 235 and natural


if natural means yopu can pass a drug test... come on man

----------


## jeremys

i can pass any test. i have nothing to hide

----------


## Chris Columbus

> i can pass any test. i have nothing to hide


PM me with your press releases benching 500 at 16 and natural is big news.

----------


## jeremys

> PM me with your press releases benching 500 at 16 and natural is big news.


i don't have a scanner. all i have is one article that said i benched 430 in a teen division last december anyway. 

i'm not going to compete again until IPA senior nationals in november. i might do a smaller meet but if i do its just for fun and nothing real heavy

thanks for the compliment

----------


## Chris Columbus

> i don't have a scanner. all i have is one article that said i benched 430 in a teen division last december anyway. 
> 
> i'm not going to compete again until IPA senior nationals in november. i might do a smaller meet but if i do its just for fun and nothing real heavy
> 
> thanks for the compliment



tell me the name of the paper that printed it and the date. I will do the rest

----------


## Revenge55

Lets see my sophmore year i was up to prolly 285 bench, 410 squat, and 255 clean at 225lbs

jr year 335 bench, 535 squat, 300 clean at 265lbs
sr year 390 bench, 555 squat, 325 clean at 281*this was with a short 7 week cycle for college ball*

prolly 2 months ago i got up to 360x3x2(with 6 weeks under the belt of training)...with a little help of course, a litte dbol and test200...

in highschool i didnt take anything that wasnt over the counter...so i guess i was pretty 'natural' and had all the records....then just last summer my records were broke and i had held them for 4 years not too shabby...they were broken by a friend who is younger and is jucin like no other, im 20 now and continuing to work out hoping to get that over 400 bench....lates

----------


## Spoon

> Back when i was only 7 years old, my max bench was 480.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear it was .................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!


you punk! mine was 400 when i was 7. i hit 480 by 12.

----------


## lxorl

who cares what others can lift... dont guage your progres or self worth on others.... the iron game is about personal improvements... not chaseing others.

----------


## jeremys

> tell me the name of the paper that printed it and the date. I will do the rest



wisconsin rapids daily tribune

either jan. 21st or 26th. sometime around that area

----------


## BDTR

16 years old... 135 for like 3 maybe.. then i started juicing right away.. by 18 i was at 315 for a tripple.

----------


## SAUCYgator

wow....lots of impressive numbers by these 16 year olds. i played big time high school football in south florida and the most i ever saw hit on the bench press was 400 and this was by Vince Wilfork(DT and first roud pick this year, patriots). you kids are either lifting on a soloflex or you have some revolutionary new lifting techniques that im sure all of AR would like to know. by the way when i was 16 i was about 190 and could hit 250 and this was after lifting already for 3 years.

----------


## worldknown

Im 18 and i weigh 160. Ive only been lifting seriously for a few months now, i worked out last year (sophmore year) but that was only for a month or two and i took a cycle of creatine but i smoked too much weed to notice anything, and this year ive been drinking like a fish and i still do drink but i have been working out with some football players so that always helps my motivation, they make me get crazy as **** but anyways im 160, i can max around 185 i havea rond 12 bf and i have a nice 8 p ack when flexed. This kid i work out with benches 315, hes 5'9 did some test e(i think he did more though) hes straight up jacked, 19 inch arms, kinda makes me feel ****ty about myself but wahtever. I look like i could bench alot more than i do, i dunno what my problem is. If anyone could bench 400 at 16 i would like to see that becuase thats highly unlikely. Theres one kid at my school that can bench 400 but hes just ****ing a gorilla, the ground moves when he walks(hes all state football).

----------


## Russ616

> ok, i just want to compare with other 16 year olds to see where i stand...


Do you guys realive this thread is 2 months old.........stop posting...

----------


## jeremys

who cares how old it is. new people are posting

here is a newer video of me at about 16.5 years old. weight ranges from 225-245 and i am 5'9

this was my opener at my last meet. didnt get the other attempts on film

http://www.fortifiediron.net/video/jeremy455.wmv

note: my arch is not THAT good lol. most of that is my belt

----------


## Thedudex2000

> Back when i was only 7 years old, my max bench was 480.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear it was .................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!



Yeah dude, I feel that. Some of these numbers are ridiculous for 16 year old kids to be claiming to push up. I know some of my team mates who cant bench as much as these kids claim, and they have been 3 year starters for my college football team.

Another call for bull****.

Dude  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Olympic_Caliber

> Why does everyone feel weak, when you know half of the posts are bullsh*t. Not to point anyone out here, but Luv MY Roids, your numbers change in every post. this post you write you do 315 for 6 last one was 455 for 10, and your gym had to get a special bar for you cause your so strong. Judging from the sounds of it, I would guess your profile seems pretty fitting since you can't ever make up your mind about what you lift. I'm not trying to flame you, but like everyone says it's insulting to people who bust there ass.



agreed

----------


## ravenak

Put up 189 @ 125 lbs...no fish story...you guys aren't claiming your lifts in bench shirts right? haha

----------


## clampitt

16??hmm........185 on a good day.


i am now 17 bout to turn 18. And i cant max very good, no good coordination, But i can get 185 up 7 times. And i read a chart and that means 220-225 i think. But still bench is my weakest lift by far.I HATE IT, cuz most people measure strength by BENCH ;ITS ridiculous.

----------


## FLEX~Ottawa

> That's alot of weight to be pushin for that body weight. Have any pics to prove it ....



thats what i was thinking !!!!

----------


## FLEX~Ottawa

This is all CRAP !!!!!!! i doubt this is even true whats so ever at 16 u still have your diaper on and u have a hard time qwiping your asss  :Wink:  and yall punk try to make us belive u bench 400 or whatever come on now !!!!

----------


## bigordie

yeah out of the womb i was throwin up 405, but that was just for a warm up set, come on now i play college ball and half the cats on my team cant throw up some of the weight you 16yr olds claim to be throwin, i know i shouldnt really worry bout it but come on now why post stuff that is all fiction?

----------


## ravenak

I've know a few guys that passed 300lbs in high school...the horrible truth is that a lot of it has to do with your body semetry. Short arms & big chest = short stroke & BIG LIFT. It's hard to say what's unreal...although I do know that if you have the semetry to bench big you probably can't deadlift sh*t hahaha MUCH MORE IMPORTANT TO GAUGE YOUR SUCCESS BY YOUR OWN IMPROVEMENT (or lack thereof).

----------


## tyrant7290

when i was 16 i was 175 lbs. I benched 230.

----------


## AandF6969

> but i have been working out with some football players so that always helps my motivation,


Football players are pussies. In high school I benched more than the entire team except for one 275 lb guy.

----------


## jeremys

i posted a freakin video of my lift. jeez

----------


## fudgedelic

I agree i feel a lot of this is bull, i came from a rather large school with nearly 4000 students and records going back 30 years, almost all of what everyone is saying would completely shatter a lot of records, and these are recors that are almost all set by seniors, not sophomores, not saying that some of this may not be possible but a lot seems far fetched. At 16 i think i was around 220 for a max, weighing 145 pounds and was probably the strongest for my weight in my class of 950 students.

----------


## Fat Guy

When I was 16 I could bench 600lbs and squat 800lbs and take a two pound sh*t all at the same time ggrrrrrrruuuuuu!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Latimus

16 year olds pushing this kind of weight is unreal

----------


## weightshead

> who cares how old it is. new people are posting
> 
> here is a newer video of me at about 16.5 years old. weight ranges from 225-245 and i am 5'9
> 
> this was my opener at my last meet. didnt get the other attempts on film
> 
> http://www.fortifiediron.net/video/jeremy455.wmv
> 
> note: my arch is not THAT good lol. most of that is my belt


nice. 


(you post on bb too?)

----------


## Power76

When I was 16 I could do about 135. By 19 I could do 240. We have a 16 year old at our gym that just hit a 550 shirted bench at around 260 lbs. I'm not kidding. The kid is a freak! His brother is 25 and recently hit 605 at 230 lbs. They are both clean too. If only I had those genetics...

----------


## itsallmental

> i posted a freakin video of my lift. jeez



**** bro, thats a quiet ass meet. on my last meet, when i tried to break the regional press record, i had a crowd of around 40 or 50 parents/friends yelling for me. i didnt get it, but thats what gets your adrenaline going, your veins pumpin, you wanna pick the weight up and throw it through the ceiling. adrenaline is why i compete.

----------


## Gorgoroth_

My old wreslting partner's older brother set my school's bench press record when he was in 10th grade and only 16 years old. But the kid juiced and didn't really know what he was doing apparently and it almost cost him his life. He developed complications with his liver and developed chrones ( think I am spelling it correctly ) disease - a disease that keeps you from absorbing nutrients from the foods you eat. The guy luckily survived his ordeal and i've met him in person - he's healthy now but I'd be surprised if he could put up 315 for 2 let alone 405.

----------


## S R H

> well heres how i came to bench 400-long story but here i go.
> 
> 
> AGE 13------------------
> when i got into lifting at the age of 13, all i had was a benchpress and a universal(small holed weights) barbell set.i had limited amount of dumbells but i used what i had to work with.i weighed around 160 but i was a chunky little ****, i had titty's(unlike the muscular tits i see myself with today) and every1 would make funna me.you know how it was back in 8th grade, everyone would grab your nipple and say "why dont you start workin out".so i did starting working out, except i started working out in a different way.
> most of my friends were more into doing nothing but curls to get "there biceps big and strong" and look good.me on the other hand i was hitting the bench like every so often till i could throw up around 95 lbs for a set of 10 or so.at that time i was ONLY benching.
> 
> 
> AGE 14-----------------
> ...


dude... this story was...um unbelieveably fvckin inspiring... i just wish i had started more seriously earlier. **** good read

----------


## S R H

> who cares what others can lift... dont guage your progres or self worth on others.... the iron game is about personal improvements... not chaseing others.


couldnt have said it better

----------


## 1-Cent

> Make that 99%, and nope, it ain't jealousy. It's the truth.



No doubt, and I have a 19" internet penis myself  :Dancing Banana:  If I ever see someone whos 15 or 16 putting up twice their body weight on the flat bench I'll eat my own pants and then quit this sport forever. At that age you could have only been lifting for a year at most, you get no where before you're 15 or so... I was probably putting up 185 at that age, 200 was still just a dream.

----------


## IronReload04

> great work... I am 16 yrs old and bench 300 lbs at 146 bw. keep on lifting the weight


ya i would believe that if you were 4'10 ft tall

----------


## MMC78

Please God, let this thread DIE!

----------


## angelxterminator

> Please God, let this thread DIE!


why? when i was 12 at 4% body fat and 125 pounds i was squatting my dads dodge ram for reps  :LOL:  

hehe, couldn't agree with you more bro!

----------


## itsallmental

> ya i would believe that if you were 4'10 ft tall


if he is under 5'9, ya it is possible. there was a kid in the 154 weight class last year, clapping 335.

----------


## IronReload04

> if he is under 5'9, ya it is possible. there was a kid in the 154 weight class last year, clapping 335.


short people can have muscles too. but their is not way in hell you can be that strong and and that light if you are average height . muscle weighs a ton.

----------


## Thedudex2000

This thread must die

----------


## Monkeytown

> When I was 16 I was gettin as trashed as possible and tryin to hook up with as many girls I possibly can


Too bad you've been banned. I was doing the same thing when I was 16. I didn't even know what weights were. What a waste of alllllllll the natural test I had!!

MT

----------


## Thedudex2000

kill this thread PLEASE

----------


## brian11

Why were all of these people who admitted to being 16 not banned?

----------


## nixfan712

what are the things u can do to get banned

----------


## IronReload04

add 200 pounds to your bench press

----------


## imann

> That's alot of weight to be pushin for that body weight. Have any pics to prove it ....


yeah when i was 16 i was maybe doin 155 and barelly weighed 130...lets see some pics..i smell bs

----------


## Superhuman

at 16 I weighed about 172#, benched about 240lbs, but that's when I first started to lift

----------


## unclemoney

at 16 which was a few years ago I weighed about 135 and could bench 160x1 and i thought it was the sh!t... now I'm 187#'s at 9%bf and I'm benchin a good bit more... but not all these crazy numbers you guys are coming up with..... jesus.

----------


## AsslessLEATHERPANTS

I am now 16.5 years old and put up 555 clean yesterday

----------


## MMC78

> I am now 16.5 years old and put up 555 clean yesterday


That's nothing.

I'm 16.4 and put up 555 and 1/4

----------


## Brill#31

im 17 and i max about 230-240. I'm 5'9 and weight 142

----------


## angelxterminator

> That's nothing.
> 
> I'm 16.4 and put up 555 and 1/4


whats up with all the "powerlifting" 16 year olds....
BC BAN THEM!!!!

ahahahaha wait, he's """16.5""""
whats with the half years?
 :LOL:   :LOL:  

nobody on this board of any maturity counts in half years.

not even this fag(again)--->  :Elephant:  
would count like that

----------


## unclemoney

not even this fag(again)--->  :Elephant:  
would count like that[/QUOTE]

lol.... funny stuff

----------


## !!BarmaN!!

i'm 19 years old im 6''3 my weight now is 220 and i can bench 4 resp with 375
when i was 16 i was 154 and then is benched 240 for 1 rep

----------


## AsslessLEATHERPANTS

gosh, i seriously think i am the best. is their any other 16 year old out their as good as me? i dont think so. i am the most massive kid i have ever seen. all this at 5'10 235. at 555, i am untouchable

----------


## fritz2435

I could bench 275 @ about 155 lbs when I was 16. (i put up my body weight 33 times) 

The sad thing is that my max bench 3 years later is only 290, and I probably would have trouble hitting 275 now.

----------


## Matt76

hmmm I didn't lift when I was 16 but I did enter a meet when I was 14 with only 1year of lifting expierence well a schoool year that is. I weighed 180 and hit 265 I have the shirt to prove I won the meet easily beat most ppl up to age 18. Up to heavy weights too. I wish I would have never stopped lifting. I would have killed 400 by now **** school and work

----------


## ProPayne7

im 14 puttin up 190

----------


## AsslessLEATHERPANTS

would have should have could have...excuses are for the weak

----------


## nathanw21

> im 14 puttin up 190


i thought that you had to be 18 to be in here? what is going on?

----------


## bunkerking58

im 17 weigh 170 and put up 235 twice

----------


## YoungGuns20

18 and life you got it, 18 and life to go.... When I was sixteen I had set a goal to push 205 and I got it, i weighed around 150... but that was in the days when I got big quick... I added two inches to my arms and 2 to my chest like in a few months, since then my results have barely went anywheres? HMMMMM

----------


## BigMike J

All you **** kids need to go home. Brush your teeth.

----------


## 2morereps

why this is for your entertainment only! because 99.996% 
are desktop bb/pl ....did mommy and daddy cook all six meals two.
at 16yrs, i feel like R.Kelly..must of you more then likly don't even belong to a really gym.400lbs at 16 perfect form to right!!!

----------


## jeremys

i posted a vid for all the haters. and that vid was just an opening attempt when i was suffering from degenerative bone disease in my shoulders. 500 was a joke. did it 6 training weeks in a row then i had to stop training.

videos and official competition lifts dont lie

----------


## wink182

this crap was sooooooooo funny. I wish I found this in jan when it was going on.

----------


## TheBrent

ya its an old thread... but at 16 i was 128lbs and i repped 135x10 which was 175 on the charts, but i think i could only throw up like 165 for a 1 rep. never tried though

----------


## jgg1221

> gosh, i seriously think i am the best. is their any other 16 year old out their as good as me? i dont think so. i am the most massive kid i have ever seen. all this at 5'10 235. at 555, i am untouchable


yeah and your still a kid

and you're quite full of yourself. if you keep talking like that you wont make any friends

----------


## I R Baboon

this thread is classic, im surprised none of these kids got banned though.

----------


## jgg1221

> great work... I am 16 yrs old and bench 300 lbs at 146 bw. keep on lifting the weight


how tall all are you? youve got be short as hell if your only 146lbs and can bench 300

----------


## Hed

This is such crap. I can put up 450 on the universal!

Get the hell out of here. 16 years old and benchin 300 at 146bw. Hahahahahahahahahaha. OK.

 :Bs:

----------


## seanw

I have seen at least seven guys here say they were under 18. Guys use your brains, if you are under 18 you arnt supposed to be here so dont go telling everybody OK.

----------


## DoubleL

When I was 16 years of age I wrestled at 140 lbs.....bench was around 150 lbs. Just bein' honest.

----------


## Piercy20

I am 15 years old. I weigh 153 and bench 240 (natural)
 :Cool:  My squat sucks though because i dont ever do them. 
If your 15 tell me your stats too

----------


## Piercy20

leatherpants. Your also a short fat ***. I would hope you could bench more than most kids in here that only weigh 150-170

----------


## AsslessLEATHERPANTS

> leatherpants. Your also a short fat ***. I would hope you could bench more than most kids in here that only weigh 150-170


i would not consider 13%bf being a fat ass..bud..

5-10 just happens to be average height  :Wink:  .

----------


## JoeCoffee

If that's not all B.S. there's going to be some tough M.F'ers out there in a few years.

----------


## JONJON

i maxed 205 at 17,weight was 145 but my friend was 16 benched 405 at 205 bw.he was a monster

----------


## aphex

16 years old. Weigh 128. Bench 256. Work at store 24.

----------


## phwSSJ

> gosh, i seriously think i am the best. is their any other 16 year old out their as good as me? i dont think so. i am the most massive kid i have ever seen. all this at 5'10 235. at 555, i am untouchable


You aint sh1t.. dont ever try to say you are the best.

My best friend at 16 years old (now 23) leg pressed 800kg!!!!!
When he was 14 he was doing like 50 pullups in a row at 200 lbs!!!!!!
555 huh...He can lift 555 with his dick. Get out of here with your weak ass stats.....oh ya and one more thing, he was natural all the way, no creatine no whey protien, no pro hormones and no steroids .
......here is some humble pie for you! 

BTW why hasnt he been banned if he is under age?????
Why havent all these little stupid asses been banned????
Is there some kind of joke I dont know about with people saying they are sixteen????

----------


## seanw

> great work... I am 16 yrs old and bench 300 lbs at 146 bw. keep on lifting the weight


  :Ban:

----------


## seanw

> im almost sixteen i weigh 135 im 5'7 and i bench 275 squat 395


  :Ban:

----------


## seanw

> right now i just turned 15 im a sophmore i can put up 185 max on bench i weigh 155 ive been lifting serious for 4 months


  :Ban:

----------


## seanw

> gosh, i seriously think i am the best. is their any other 16 year old out their as good as me? i dont think so. i am the most massive kid i have ever seen. all this at 5'10 235. at 555, i am untouchable


  :Ban:

----------


## Angelis

Seriously all these kids... I dont believe a single one of them... they prolly weight 130 pounds and bench 100lbs.

----------


## seanw

> I am 15 years old. I weigh 153 and bench 240 (natural)
>  My squat sucks though because i dont ever do them. 
> If your 15 tell me your stats too


  :Ban:

----------


## Cry0smate

What good would it do to ban them??? Do any of these people still post?? Hell this post is almost 2 years old!

----------


## Odin

The numbers always seem to go up when their is no evidence.  :Smilie:  Really how many of these kid's really proven they could do what they claimed?? If you really want respect, post your pic's in the members forum with several shots of all major muscle group's. If you can do that and look good you will get prop's then and only then.

----------


## carbs-rule

When I was 16, I benched somewhere around 180 lbs probably, depending on how many times I had masterbated that day.

----------


## Ridla

**** some U MOFo's got genetics. at 16 I was benching 165

----------


## Neo22

When I was 14 my max was 250 and i weighed 180lbs.

----------


## Thegr8One

at 16 i benched 355 at 200 lbs

----------


## sammerthehammer

at 17 i was 180 and i could bench 255

----------


## brew035

when i was 16 i was as high as a kite as often as i could be. Played sports an track and stuff but really cared less about my bench. My bench suck i only weighed like 100 lbs or some **** and was benching like 135. it was more than i weighed and lb for lb was not to far off from most but still 1 45 on each side is pretty lame.

But as far as these kids in this forum **** they will all go an to break world records HAHAHAHA. Or have it there mass peak at 16 HAHAHAHA.

Dont mean to flame some of you but dont beleive yall are all natty KNOW WHAT IM SAYING KIDS.

----------


## Odin

I say that NO claim make here deserves and prop's until proven, enough said!! No bench suit and a video of the lift showing the hole bar without any spotters aiding. Also if you claim you benched this when you were 16 were is your bench today?

----------


## Elysium

When i was 16 i must of been doing around 600lbs bench, its gone up 200lbs per year after that, and im now 20.

----------


## catabolic kid

When I was 16, I benched 255. I was working out with my football team...the workouts we did than were ridiculous.....we were severely overtraining.

----------


## Jantzen4k

4-26-2003.

this thread is so old

----------


## jeremys

> I say that NO claim make here deserves and prop's until proven, enough said!! No bench suit and a video of the lift showing the hole bar without any spotters aiding. Also if you claim you benched this when you were 16 were is your bench today?


a bench shirt is standard competition equipment. you do realize you're in the powerlifting forum?

that was a legal competition lift. you can hear the judge give the rack command. that was my weakest competition lift i believe. just a light opener with shoulder problems

i actually havent trained since then. had both shoulders operated on. about another month or so before i can train

----------


## go4gold

when i was 17, bench 250 with pause weighing 123. and with no shirt

----------


## nixfan712

at 18 my max was about 315 weighed 200

----------


## Angelis

Stop bumping the thread it 2 yrs old  :LOL:

----------

